# Documents Attestation from Pakistan



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I've jut got my documents (certificates and experience letter) notarized from Pakistan. I've a question concerning this. Would really appreciate if someone can help:

CPA website states that the attestation should mention that this is a true and certified copy and should also mention the date sighted, name and contact details of the person. However, in my case, notary public stamp does not use the word 'True and Certified'; also it does not indicate the contact details of the notary public.

Would that be acceptable.

Kind Regards


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've jut got my documents (certificates and experience letter) notarized from Pakistan. I've a question concerning this. Would really appreciate if someone can help:
> 
> ...


assalam brother, It depends to the case officer of CPA. Its better if you should find some other source of attestion like oath commissioner. If you are near Islamabad, you can find in hig court.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> assalam brother, It depends to the case officer of CPA. Its better if you should find some other source of attestion like oath commissioner. If you are near Islamabad, you can find in hig court.


Thanks for the help bro. May I ask what was your category?


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

You should ideally get it attested by someone who can provide their details in stamp.


----------



## zoyakhan (Sep 25, 2013)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> assalam brother, It depends to the case officer of CPA. Its better if you should find some other source of attestion like oath commissioner. If you are near Islamabad, you can find in hig court.


Hi, 

I just saw that you have mentioned that one can get the documents attested from oath commissioner. Are you sure about it. Actually i have my documents attested from oath commissioner in islamabad. Now some people are pointing that it should be notary public. 

I am not in Pakistan and not carrying all the docs with me so i am in a fix ! 

If the oath comissioner's attestation works then it would save me from trouble. Can you plz confirm?

thanks.


----------



## Cyima (May 31, 2013)

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw that you have mentioned that one can get the documents attested from oath commissioner. Are you sure about it. Actually i have my documents attested from oath commissioner in islamabad. Now some people are pointing that it should be notary public.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I believe oath commissioner is fine as long as you get it done in stamp paper... But according to my experience it really depends on your CO.. You could get your documents scanned and then get them notorised? or maybe just send the documents you have and let your CO know your ordeal.. I am sure they would understand..


----------



## zoyakhan (Sep 25, 2013)

Cyima said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe oath commissioner is fine as long as you get it done in stamp paper... But according to my experience it really depends on your CO.. You could get your documents scanned and then get them notorised? or maybe just send the documents you have and let your CO know your ordeal.. I am sure they would understand..


Hi, 
Thanks for the reply. I need the documents for the ACS at the moment. 
Secondly how can one get documents attested 'in stamp paper'. I am sorry I did not get it. 

thanks.


----------



## Cyima (May 31, 2013)

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply. I need the documents for the ACS at the moment.
> Secondly how can one get documents attested 'in stamp paper'. I am sorry I did not get it.
> 
> thanks.


Hello...

You can probably get an idea from the article here


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

*acs certified copy*



zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply. I need the documents for the ACS at the moment.
> Secondly how can one get documents attested 'in stamp paper'. I am sorry I did not get it.
> 
> thanks.


Hi Zoya

I need to get documents certified for ACS? where did you get yours certified from and how much did it cost?


----------



## zoyakhan (Sep 25, 2013)

jakb said:


> Hi Zoya
> 
> I need to get documents certified for ACS? where did you get yours certified from and how much did it cost?


I got them certified from notary public from G-11 islamabad. Since my father got them certified, I do not know whether they charged anything or not. Perhaps they did not charge any money.


----------



## wasimqadir (Jan 6, 2017)

*ACS skill assessment*



zoyakhan said:


> I got them certified from notary public from G-11 islamabad. Since my father got them certified, I do not know whether they charged anything or not. Perhaps they did not charge any money.


Hi Zoya,
I also have to submit my documents (degree, transcript, work experience, passport) to Australian Computing society, so i need to get them Certified as true copy. Can you please guide where exactly can I find NOtary public in G-11? (Im myself in UAE, so i will have to request some1 in Islamabad, so ur help will be greatly appreciated)


----------

